# anybody know what embriodery is in spanish



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

im making a banner for my biz, engish and spanish. im trying to figure out how to say embroidery in espanol. im also looking for signs, stickers, and vehicle lettering if anybody knows. thanx


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

How about a translation tool from google? You can type in a block of text and it will translate the block of text into another language for you.
iGoogle


I also like Babelfish.com.
Yahoo! Babel Fish - Text Translation and Web Page Translation


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

New embroidery service coming soon! = Nuevo servicio de bordado muy pronto!

... on the google translator. Hopefully someone with multi-lingual abilities can confirm the accuracy of the grammer. If it's good to go, google is a good tool. =)


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello AMP267

Embroidery In SPanish = BORDADO

I would use something like

Custom Embroidery Service = Servicio de bordado personalizado

Have FUN
Good Luck~!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Novarhinestone, are you able to tell us if the sentence above your post translated properly in the google translator? It looks right to me, but has been years since I actually spoke any Spanish. Nothing worse than putting the words in the wrong order, person or tense, etc, lol, especially if you are trying to make signs and banners for someone!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

thanx, that was fast


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just translating stuff the other day, just individual words, so I had this favorite handy. I didn't translate sentences tho, so that is why I am wondering how well the tool does for sentences. Vehicle lettering is in the google translator, so you should be able to just check that tool for whatever you need. Good luck to you. =)


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

im just using the service names for a list of services i offer


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

this is what i got for embroidery on another site COSTURA ENRIQUECÍA


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Kelly

I am a native Korean but raised in Argentina for 17 years.... (We speak spanish over there)

I have just confirmed also confirmed with some ladies at the factory.

Proximamente, *nuevo servicio de bordado*.

feels little bit more natural for

Nuevo servicio de bordado muy pronto!

But Kelly, your spanish is very good and appealing!

Have fun!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

so is it right just to put bordado or do i have to put everything else


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello again

Embroidery = BORDADO

SERVICE = SERVICIO

EMBROIDERY SERVICE = SERVICIO DE BORDADO


Well, It really depends on the context but

" *Servicio de Bordado*" sounds clear and gentle.

"*Bordado*" alone would be appropriate if all your sign is mentioning services and services...

Regards

Mark


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

novarhinestone said:


> Hello again
> 
> Embroidery = BORDADO
> 
> ...


thanx for the help, can you help me with any of the others

signs, stickers, and vehicle lettering 

this is what i got so far from other sites. people are tellimg me its wrong, but they dont know what it is, so how can they know its wrong

signs = MUESTRAS
stickers = PEGATINAS
vehicle lettering= LEYENDA VEHÍCULO


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

novarhinestone said:


> Kelly
> 
> I am a native Korean but raised in Argentina for 17 years.... (We speak spanish over there)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your help, Mark. "My" Spanish was straight from the translator tool... but I do know there is a difference between "textbook" Spanish, and Spanish as it is used in regular daily life, the same way English is. 

Thanks again for the help! =)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Amps, you know what I was just thinking... there are translation tools that will convert entire sites to another language. Why not think about going to a site or two that supplies these services, and convert them to Spanish? I dunno, sorry, that's all I've got left for you... good luck. =)


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

amp267 said:


> thanx for the help, can you help me with any of the others
> 
> signs, stickers, and vehicle lettering
> 
> ...


Hello Again

Pay day... Gotta write checks while customers are not paying, HARD TIMES.

I got this from an Argentinean sign company.
The spanish may be little different among other south american countries but sounds pretty nice.


SIGNS= Carteles

STICKERS = Calcomanías

Vehicle lettering = " Gráfica vehicular " (You have to put the accent)

Check this site from Argentina
Impresiones serigraficas, publicidad visual.
They offer a lot of services related to custom printing and advertisement services

Good Luck

Mark

PS: LEt me know if you want me to take a look at the entire translation later on~


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

novarhinestone said:


> Hello Again
> 
> Pay day... Gotta write checks while customers are not paying, HARD TIMES.
> 
> ...


thanx alot for all your help, greatly appreciated. i will research it a lttle. but it sounds better than what i got.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

They do sound really nice, Mark... I like those, too, Amps. Okay, see you guys... have a great night. =)


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

What Mark said is just right.
One of the things to consider is we use some words in South America that people from Central, North America (Mexico) and the Caribbean don't use.
So, where is your spanish speaking target from? 
One quick example : people from Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic, etc I know, call cars carro.
Now in Argentina we call carro to the cart pulled by a horse.

Hey Mark where in Argentina you used to live?


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

im looking for north america mexico.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I have searched for "grafica vehicular" in web sites from Mexico and got no results, then tried rotulacion vehicular and got a lot of results.
It may be a more common word in Mexico.
However if you say I offer the service of grafica vehicular or rotulacion vehicular, most of the people who speak spanish should guess what you are talking about.
But using specific words or terms from their regions, people you want to have as customer might feel you are talking to them, in their "language".


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

next update

CARTELES = signs i also got muestras for signs 
CAMISETAS = t-shirts 
BORDADO = embroidery 
DELETREADO DE VEHÍCULO = vehicle lettering 
PEGATINAS = stickers 
GRÁFICOS = graphics 
TARJETAS DE NEGOCIO = business cards 
FOLLETOS = brochures 
MEMBRETE = letterhead 
SOBRES = envelopes 
PRODUCTOS PROMOCIONALES = promotional products


----------

